# Phlick's Maltese re-designed website



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Phlick's Maltese


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that little male is to die for~~~~What beautiful halos on his eyes!!!!!

I love her new website, it looks so nice!!!

I noticed she still has that gorgeous female, Buttons!!! I adore her.......she is just an all around beautiful Malt!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

You beat me to the punch Suzan... I was just about to post that! LOL! I have worked weeks on her new site and we finally finished it up this week! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You're welcome! It looks great. 

Janet has 3 boys available and I think that they are very very well-priced.The girl puppy is from Buttons. She is priced well too, from what I've heard!

I have terrible puppy fever! I've got to stop. NOW. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I love the new website. I talked with Janet a couple of years ago at a show and she was just the nicest, most down-to-earth person in the world. I haven't run into her since, but I'll always remember how approachable and nice she was. And how beautiful her babies were. At the time she was showing Chaos, what a little pistol he was.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Chaos is Nikki's mother!


QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Sep 2 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825233


> I love the new website. I talked with Janet a couple of years ago at a show and she was just the nicest, most down-to-earth person in the world. I haven't run into her since, but I'll always remember how approachable and nice she was. And how beautiful her babies were. At the time she was showing Chaos, what a little pistol he was.[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Those puppies are beautiful! :wub: Janet is a very nice lady and has some of the prettiest malts I have ever seen! And her puppies are always to-die-for! Great job Leigh Ann on the website!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My dream house is a big house in the Rockies, full of Malts! Janet is almost always surrounded by a sea of white fluffs, lucky lady!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love her new website its very easy to navigate. the girl is to die for :wub2: she is adorable


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Buttons is my favorite Malt ever! I love that beautiful girl. 
I talked to Janet about the female and a friend of mine is meeting her at a show Saturday to look at Lollypop. I'm so excited and I can't wait to meet that baby. I wanted to go with Ruth to pick her up so I could see Janet again but my husband just got home (he works out of town) so I didn't think I should go on a road trip right now. I feel sure Ruth will be bringing Lollypop home with her so I'll get some pictures. I'm going to see her Tuesday. 

Leigh Ann, great job on the site!! I love the new look.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 4 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825868


> Buttons is my favorite Malt ever! I love that beautiful girl.
> I talked to Janet about the female and a friend of mine is meeting her at a show Saturday to look at Lollypop. I'm so excited and I can't wait to meet that baby. I wanted to go with Ruth to pick her up so I could see Janet again but my husband just got home (he works out of town) so I didn't think I should go on a road trip right now. I feel sure Ruth will be bringing Lollypop home with her so I'll get some pictures. I'm going to see her Tuesday.
> 
> Leigh Ann, great job on the site!! I love the new look.[/B]


Thank you Jane.... I'm glad to hear Lollypop may be getting a good forever home! I have a feeling Ruth will definitely be bringing her home... lol... she's such a pretty pup in her photos and like you said, her mother, Buttons is absolutely stunning! Janet is such a wonderful person... I feel very fortunate to call her my friend and can't thank her enough for allowing me to have 2 of her girls!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The website is beautiful and I have also talked to Janet, what a wonderful kind lady.

And the babies oh me oh my :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Just darling :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 4 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825868


> Buttons is my favorite Malt ever! I love that beautiful girl.
> I talked to Janet about the female and a friend of mine is meeting her at a show Saturday to look at Lollypop. I'm so excited and I can't wait to meet that baby. I wanted to go with Ruth to pick her up so I could see Janet again but my husband just got home (he works out of town) so I didn't think I should go on a road trip right now. I feel sure Ruth will be bringing Lollypop home with her so I'll get some pictures. I'm going to see her Tuesday.
> 
> Leigh Ann, great job on the site!! I love the new look.[/B]


I just love Lollypop. I hope your friend buys her. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She really is gorgeous!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, both puppies are just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Puppy fever is definitely a killer! :smheat:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 4 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825868


> Buttons is my favorite Malt ever! I love that beautiful girl.
> I talked to Janet about the female and a friend of mine is meeting her at a show Saturday to look at Lollypop. I'm so excited and I can't wait to meet that baby. I wanted to go with Ruth to pick her up so I could see Janet again but my husband just got home (he works out of town) so I didn't think I should go on a road trip right now. I feel sure Ruth will be bringing Lollypop home with her so I'll get some pictures. I'm going to see her Tuesday.
> 
> Leigh Ann, great job on the site!! I love the new look.[/B]



So did your friend get that gorgeous Lollypop???


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 8 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827395


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 4 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825868





> Buttons is my favorite Malt ever! I love that beautiful girl.
> I talked to Janet about the female and a friend of mine is meeting her at a show Saturday to look at Lollypop. I'm so excited and I can't wait to meet that baby. I wanted to go with Ruth to pick her up so I could see Janet again but my husband just got home (he works out of town) so I didn't think I should go on a road trip right now. I feel sure Ruth will be bringing Lollypop home with her so I'll get some pictures. I'm going to see her Tuesday.
> 
> Leigh Ann, great job on the site!! I love the new look.[/B]



So did your friend get that gorgeous Lollypop???
[/B][/QUOTE]


She did and she is gorgeous! I was just getting ready to post some pictures I took today.


----------

